# Clock tower, stable block and lodge at Little Plumstead (Norfolk)



## hamishsfriend (Mar 23, 2011)

The grade II listed clock tower was built in 1903 and is described as being a fine and uncommon example of the Arts and Crafts style period. In its upper stage there is a timber trestle clock frame, supporting a cast-iron and brass tower clock mechanism, inscribed on the face of the setting dial: Made by/ John Moore & Sons/ Camberwell/ London/ 1843. 

















The clock tower forms part of what used to be the stable block of Little Plumstead Hall. The stable block complex dates from 1889 and has been much altered since. The Hall was later converted into a hospital and called the Broadland Clinic. The main hospital building is still standing, waiting for redevelopment.

Adjoining the clock tower in the south (to the left) is the former living quarters for the head stable worker. Workers from the adjoining building site at the hospital were keeping an eye on me ... 






Magazines, annual reports and medical journals litter the sitting room floor, more adorn the mantle of the fireplace.





















After the hall was converted into a hospital, the stable block buildings became part of the groundskeepers stores and offices. More recently they have been used for storage as well as a site office for the company building the houses. 




































According to the Council's development guidelines " Together with the church, stable block, entrance lodge and the walled garden, this inheritance deserves Conservation Area treatment. The Hall’s gardens should be restored to their Edwardian splendour and the snowdrops in the copse which flanks Hall Road should be conserved." A provisional tree preservation order has been in place since 2009, protecting all trees on the hospital site.

The roof of the derelict gatehouse at the start of Hall Road - that is the lane leading down to the former Broadland Clinic complex - has been covered by green plastic sheeting for years. Recently the adjoining garage (?) was demolished and it appears that something is finally being done, perhaps to restore the building. I am guessing, because I have seen workers inside, and the door is now usually open during the day-time (when workers are about).


----------



## ricasso (Mar 23, 2011)

what an interesting site,did you get into the tower at all? id love to see the turret clock mechanisim


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 23, 2011)

ricasso said:


> what an interesting site,did you get into the tower at all? id love to see the turret clock mechanisim



Thank you. No, I did not get into the tower. I am glad that I got as far as I did, the workers at the nearby hospital site saw me and I did not fancy hanging about for too long. Must go back there on a weekend.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice one! A good looking site, well documented!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, what a delightful set of buildings. So many lovely examples of architecture. Well done, Hamishsfriend. Great stuff.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 24, 2011)

*Foxylady* - Thank you kindly.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 26, 2011)

I want those road signs lol! Nice pics!!


----------

